

I'm 14 and looking for computer-related online jobs - sygeek

First of all, I'm not doing this for the money. It's been almost 7 years since I first started using computers and soon it turned into a passion.<p>And now that I am knowledgeable enough (at least more than an average user), I'm looking for "work from home" online jobs where I can practice my passion on a professional basis, while maintaining the 14 year old minimum age eligibility.<p><i>Here's a little background on me:</i><p>* I'm 14 year old, currently studying in 9th grade.<p>* I'm NOT from US or any other English speaking countries.<p>* I've been using computers since I was 7 years old.<p>* I can easily use Linux via the terminal, but I'm still learning shell script.<p><i>Some examples so as to give an idea of my experience:</i><p>* I can do basic virus removals and I don't use anti-viruses, just a full scan on an interval of 2 months, so far I haven't been affected.<p>* I tweaked my 6 year old PC to boot within 30 seconds (with XP, Linux boots much faster)<p>* I'm aware of the BASIC workings of the most of the technological softwares/programs/services on a wide base.<p>* I'm currently learning programming (python and shell scripting)
I'm currently not into hardware as much as I'm aware of softwares.
* Whenever any of my family members encounter any kind of computer problem, I'm the first person called for help.
======
ohashi
From what you've written a lot of the services you think you would be good at
are best suited for a face-to-face interaction rather than online. There are
certain trust issues about accessing computers remotely; especially for
average users that are going to want your services.

As far as 14 year old age eligibility, I have no idea on the laws in your
country and what that might mean.

However, if I were to offer some advice, I'd say focus on the programming
aspect, as that is the easiest skill to sell online of the ones you've listed
I think. There are plenty of places to sell that skill (if elance et al are an
age problem - try forums/communities).

------
godarderik
I'll preface this by saying I'm a 15 year old programmer. Unless you
desperately need the money, I wouldn't recommend doing menial freelance jobs
like that. Instead, you should focus on learning to program. Sure, doing
freelance work would get you a little money now, but you could make
exponentially more in the future if you know how to program. Also, once you
learn how to program, you could do freelance programming if you wanted. At
least you would be learning by doing freelance programming. You won't be
learning much by removing viruses.

------
JoeCortopassi
Like Ohashi said, the type of job you are looking for is usually better suiyed
for face-to-face interactions. Have you considered writing a blog, or a set of
youtube tutorials? You sound like a knowledgable young person, and you might
be able to make some ad money teaching people how to take care pf their
computers.

~~~
sygeek
Well, I did consider writing a blog, but there are tonnes of other sites
concerning this area, well-funded and with better quality articles. So, I
guess even if I give it a kick-start, I would eventually fail.

------
iuseruby
My recommendations:

* create a github account and start to contribute open source projects

* finally switch from windows to linux and forget about virus

* find a college in one of the English speaking counties and start collect a money for CS education

* stop thinking about job and spend all your time on education

You'll get really good job after college If you will do all this, no need to
hurry to become an adult

------
gallamine
Are there any open source tools that you really like? Perhaps you can start by
contributing some bug fixes (ask on the forums or IRC for some easy
suggestions) to these projects? That will get your feet wet and build some
confidence.

------
noahc
Have you checked out odesk.com? I prefer that over elance.com, but either one
should work. Find something you think you might be able to do, bid a flat fee
and then figure out how to do it. Wash - Rinse - Repeat.

------
klbarry
I highly recommend learning SEO (<http://www.seomoz.org/beginners-guide-to-
seo>). I used SEOMOZ and David Mihm's blog (<http://www.davidmihm.com/local-
search-ranking-factors.shtml>) to rank a local pizza website to the top of
Google for my town. I did this for free to learn how to do it. I charged money
for my next client and from there everything rolled smoothly.

